# In case you run across videos of an old man...



## YeOldeOke (31/1/21)

wanking while watching porn on the inet.

Let me warn you, it ain't pretty, and what has been seen can never be unseen. 

This email landed in me inbox, I'll post the senders email address with it.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Luna Beltran <cmsms@a2gmusic.com.sg>

Greetings.
I monitored your device on the net for a long time and successfully managed to hack it. It was not difficult for me, as I have been in this business for a long time.

When you visited a pornography site, I was able to put a virus on your computer that gave me full access to your device, namely your camera, microphone, phone calls, messengers, what happens on your screen, phone book, passwords to all social networks, etc.

To hide my virus, I have written a special driver which is updated every 4 hours and makes it impossible to detect it.

I captured video of your screen and camera device and edited a video of you masturbating in one part of the screen and a pornographic video that you opened at that moment in the other part of the screen.

I can safely send any data from your device to the Internet, as well as anyone who is recorded in your contacts, messengers and social networks.
I can also give anyone access to your social networks, emails and messengers.

If you don't want me to do it, then:
Transfer $1100 (US dollars) to my Bitcoin wallet.

My Bitcoin wallet address: bc1qpae26vlj5dnlxgwt2xjyw69sz3e596xs9xtwkn

I give you 48 hours to transfer the money. Otherwise, I will perform the above.
The timer started automatically as soon as you opened the email.
I am also automatically notified when this email is opened.


If you do not know how to transfer money and what Bitcoin is. Then type "Buy Bitcoin" into Google


As soon as I receive a transfer of the required amount, the system will automatically inform me about the received payment and offer to delete from my servers all the data I received from you.
And therefore, I will confirm the deletion.

Do not try to complain anywhere, as a purse does not track, mail from where the letter came, and is not tracked and created automatically, so there is no point in writing to me.
If you try to share this email with anyone, the system will automatically send a request to the servers and they will proceed to upload all the data to social networks. Also, changing passwords in social networks, mail, device will not help you, because all the data is already downloaded to a cluster of my servers.

Good luck.
===========================================

Nou daar's 'n ding, né. 


Which reminds me of the very best I've seen through the years:

“Dear Mr. Sir,

REQUEST FOR ASSISTANCE-STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL

I am Dr. Bakare Tunde, the cousin of Nigerian Astronaut, Air Force Major Abacha Tunde. He was the first African in space when he made a secret flight to the Salyut 6 space station in 1979. He was on a later Soviet spaceflight, Soyuz T-16Z to the secret Soviet military space station Salyut 8T in 1989. He was stranded there in 1990 when the Soviet Union was dissolved. His other Soviet crew members returned to earth on the Soyuz T-16Z, but his place was taken up by return cargo. There have been occasional Progrez supply flights to keep him going since that time. He is in good humor, but wants to come home.

In the 14-years since he has been on the station, he has accumulated flight pay and interest amounting to almost $ 15,000,000 American Dollars. This is held in a trust at the Lagos National Savings and Trust Association. If we can obtain access to this money, we can place a down payment with the Russian Space Authorities for a Soyuz return flight to bring him back to Earth. I am told this will cost $ 3,000,000 American Dollars. In order to access the his trust fund we need your assistance."


To be 'in good humour' after being stuck on a space station for so many years speaks of an exceptional character. The man's my hero!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (31/1/21)

I hope you did make the payment. I won’t be able to touch your juice after I watch that video

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (31/1/21)

Ek hoop jy't nou jou les geleer ne!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (1/2/21)

Send the astronaut one to Elon. I am sure he will figure out a way to make a profit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/21)

So it's a case of: Your porn watching you and not visa versa ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

